# Old Joe Clark - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

The flatpick standard Old Joe Clark - a quick look at the way i play the elements of this great tune........thanks for watching! 

[YOUTUBE]ygtJS9FaJRI[/YOUTUBE]


----------

